# Newport Lockley Surprise rigging



## mrt7250 (Feb 26, 2012)

project done. added three lbs lead to bottom of keel and she sails much flatter in 15 - 20 wind.


----------



## Bradfordpm (Nov 18, 2011)

Wish I could help, best of luck with the scout project!


----------



## mrt7250 (Feb 26, 2012)

project done


----------



## brehm62 (Mar 27, 2011)

mrt7250 said:


> project done. added three lbs lead to bottom of keel and she sails much flatter in 15 - 20 wind.


That's quite an improvement for just 3 lbs.


----------



## DaySailerMawd (Jul 21, 2020)

I know this thread is old, but does this photo help? I also found this PDF of Instructions for the rigging on the Lockley Surprise sailboat


----------

